# Tracing 7.5T iveco Y303 EAY



## theopuppy (19 September 2018)

Hi, I'm trying to trace the person that bought this lorry in May/ June 2018.  It's a silver 7.5 T side loader rear facing if anyone has seen it. Blue pattern/ writing.


Many thanks for help.


----------



## neddy man (19 September 2018)

An HPI check might but it will cost you, if you know anyone in car sales they may be able to do it for you, ditto someone in the police force , DVLA might but would charge you.


----------



## neddy man (19 September 2018)

ROG might have some info.


----------



## theopuppy (20 September 2018)

Thanks. I do know someone in car sales. Failing that Ill check with dvla  and the others but I suspect they couldnt reveal the contact details of the owner due to confidentiality. Hence  hoping  to locate the owner on here. 

Its nothing for the new owner to worry about should anyone have any information.


----------

